# Wortmann Terra Mobile 1512 - defekt ?



## Dragonheart100 (30. April 2018)

Hallo,

leider bootet ein Wortmann Terra Mobile 1512 Laptop nicht mehr. Das Notebook geht an, die drei rechten LEDs leuchten viermal nacheinander grün auf mit kurzer Pause dazwischen (vgl. Bild) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Außerdem dreht der CPU Lüfter hoch, danach geht der Laptop wieder aus.
Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen bzw. an was dies noch liegen könnte?

Versucht habe ich bisher:
- RAM in / von anderem Laptop testen (Terra Ram funktioniert in anderem Laptop; Ram von anderem Laptop zeigt hier gleiches Fehlerbild) => kann ausgeschlossenw werden
- HDD ausgebaut => kann ausgeschlossenw werden!?
- andere BIOS Batterie => kann ausgeschlossen werden!?
- ohne Akku starten, 
- Laptop entladen (ohne Akku / Ladegerät den Power Knopf gedrückt halten)
- alle USB Geräte entfernt
- Laptop mit Akku lange laden lassen und anschließend versuchen zu starten

Die BIOS Batterie lag nach dem Öffnen lose im Laptop, evtl. kam es hierbei zum Kurschluss auf dem Mainboard?

Bin über jeden Tipp / Hilfe dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Dragon


----------



## airXgamer (1. Mai 2018)

HDD raus und mal einen Linux Bootstick dran. Vielleicht findet er den, die Chancen stehen mangels Zugang zum BIOS recht schlecht.


Sonst schreibe doch mal eine Mail an den Terra Service, vielleicht geben die dir einen Tipp. 

Danach kommt Arbeit, die eigentlich nur Hardware Nerds machen: Komplett zerlegen, überflüssiges ab und das Mainboard an externem Monitor testen, usw.


----------



## fotoman (1. Mai 2018)

Da auf dem Dislplay wohl nihts angezeigt wird könnte man noch versuchen, einen ext. Monitor anzuschließen (HDMI und VGA sind ja vorhanden). Warum sollte man dazu den Laptop zerlegen? Außer, man erfährt vom Support was das Geblinke und Gepiepe genau bedeutet.



Dragonheart100 schrieb:


> Die BIOS Batterie lag nach dem Öffnen lose  im Laptop, evtl. kam es hierbei zum Kurschluss auf dem  Mainboard?


Möglich ist sehr viel. Es Kann auch sein, dass sich das  BIOS auf Grund des Resets (wegen fehlender Batterie) weigert, ohne eine Bestätigung zu booten und zusätzlich das Display keine Liust mehr hat.  Ersteres hatte ich gerade erst bei meinem uralten Desktop und mein  Subnotebook von 2003 beschwert sich beim Booten auch.


----------



## Dragonheart100 (2. Mai 2018)

airXgamer schrieb:


> HDD raus und mal einen Linux Bootstick dran. Vielleicht findet er den, die Chancen stehen mangels Zugang zum BIOS recht schlecht.
> 
> 
> Sonst schreibe doch mal eine Mail an den Terra Service, vielleicht geben die dir einen Tipp.
> ...



Wenn ich nichts am Display sehe bringt mir ein Boot Stick wohl leider auch nichts.
Den Wortmann Support habe ich mal angeschrieben, haben mir leider nur recht allgemeine Hinweise wie RAM testen und HDD ausbauen gegeben. Ansonsten lediglich ein Verdacht auf Mainboardschaden...

@fotoman
Einen externen Monitor kann ich mal anschließen, vermute jedoch, dass dort auch nichts angezeigt wird, da der Laptop ja nicht mal bootet.  Das Display wurde auch schon einmal ausgetauscht. Was für eine Bestätigung beim Booten wurde bei dir da erwartet?


----------



## airXgamer (3. Mai 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dazu den Laptop zerlegen? Außer, man erfährt vom Support was das Geblinke und Gepiepe genau bedeutet.


Um das kaputte DVD Laufwerk zu finden, welches einen Kurzschluss verursacht und deshalb das Mainboard vom booten abhält.... oder den mit Wasser gefluteten Lautsprecher oder den geplatzten Kondensator usw.
Diese Zerlegung ist definitv die letzte Methode, hat mir aber schon mal geholfen (da war wirklich das DVD Teil defekt).
Man muss sich an dieser Stelle jedoch die Frage stellen, ob es sinnvoll ist dieses Arbeit zu machen und wie viel einem die damit verbundene Arbeit wert ist. Es soll Leute geben, die statt 3 Stunden einen Laptop zu zerlegen und zu testen, um nachher einen Mainboarddefekt nachzuweisen, lieber direkt 120 Euro für ein abgelegtes Businessnotebook mit Macken bei z.b. Lapstore investieren.

Ein defektes Netzteil kann ausgeschlossen werden?


----------



## Dragonheart100 (5. Juni 2018)

Ich habe den Lapotp tatsächlich komplett aufgeschraubt und alles vom Mainboard abgetrennt, allerdings zeigte sich das gleiche Fehlerbild die LEDs leuchte paar mal auf und anschließend geht der Laptop wieder aus...


----------

